# G scale too heavy?



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi folks,

I've had a Halloween train for a few years go around in the front yard but the engine is not super heavy and has trouble making it around slight elevations while pulling the load of Halloween figures my wife put in the cars. I'm looking for an upgrade and found a Bachman C19 and I was asking the seller if it can pull a heavy load and they said absolutely because it weighs 20 pounds. Now I'm not sure if my layout can handle a 20 pound train because I suspend it so the kids can see it at night.

Here's a video link.






Is it possible the seller is embellishing a bit on the weight because I dont want to get a train that will collapse the layout.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Alternatives*



texmaster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I've had a Halloween train for a few years go around in the front yard but the engine is not super heavy and has trouble making it around slight elevations while pulling the load of Halloween figures my wife put in the cars. I'm looking for an upgrade and found a Bachman C19 and I was asking the seller if it can pull a heavy load and they said absolutely because it weighs 20 pounds. Now I'm not sure if my layout can handle a 20 pound train because I suspend it so the kids can see it at night.
> 
> ...


Texmaster;

I can't answer your questions about the G scale loco's weight, or whether the seller is exaggerating it.(I do my modeling in N scale) What I can do is offer some alternatives.
They are in the form of questions for you.
First: have you tried adding weight to your present loco? A G scale boiler like that should be able to hold plenty. Fishing sinkers, tire balancing weights, or anything else heavy that will fit inside and sit over the drivers. In model, or prototype, weight over drivers determines pulling power. you can have all the horsepower in the world, and it still won't pull well if the drive wheels slip.

Second: Is the gray roadbed material,showing directly under your track, wood?
If so, you could easily strengthen it to be able to support a 20 Lb. (or more ) locomotive.

Even with my little, and quite light, N scale trains, I make a practice of supporting every bit of my wood roadbed with vertical "beams" under each side of the roadbed. This is similar to the design of a deck girder bridge. In your case, 1"x2" or 1"x3" lumber glued vertically under and along the length of your roadbed, including where it passes over the supports, would take a lot more than 20 Lbs. to break. If you do this be sure to use waterproof carpenter's glue, and paint all the wood, to withstand rain. 

I like your Halloween train. Great idea, and I bet the local kids love seeing it go around!


Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

The idea/concept you have here is good but looks to be grossly under supported,particularly in the middle I see a area that needs support,I'm seeing what looks like a joint in the roadbed that could collapse with any extra weight.Also Your supports / legs are awfully narrow which could lead to it tipping over on to the sidewalk.
I would definitely see to these areas first befor adding any more cars or a heavier engine.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Some of your roadbed does seem to flex when the train passes over it. It's difficult to be sure. You could rip some 3/4" ply into long strips and make supports our of 2x4's. Granted, it would be a lot harder to store, although if it were all connected with carriage bolts and wing nuts you could put it up and take it down in an afternoon.

In my neighborhood, there would be no way to keep eager little hands from causing a disaster. Personally, I'd be terrified that the whole thing would come crashing down, killing my expensive trains.

You seem to have a nice little flower bed there. Why not build a well-drained and tamped gravel roadbed around it, and run your train around that? Not up where little eyes can see it close... but easier to build little vignettes (graveyard, haunted house, pumpkin patch, witches wood, etc.). Just an idea. But weight / support would cease to be an issue.


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

CTValleyRR said:


> Some of your roadbed does seem to flex when the train passes over it. It's difficult to be sure. You could rip some 3/4" ply into long strips and make supports our of 2x4's. Granted, it would be a lot harder to store, although if it were all connected with carriage bolts and wing nuts you could put it up and take it down in an afternoon.
> 
> In my neighborhood, there would be no way to keep eager little hands from causing a disaster. Personally, I'd be terrified that the whole thing would come crashing down, killing my expensive trains.
> 
> You seem to have a nice little flower bed there. Why not build a well-drained and tamped gravel roadbed around it, and run your train around that? Not up where little eyes can see it close... but easier to build little vignettes (graveyard, haunted house, pumpkin patch, witches wood, etc.). Just an idea. But weight / support would cease to be an issue.


Oh you are right. I have to watch it from my security cameras but that is what those little light fences are for 


I appreciate everyone's feedback. The wood I used is strong 3/4 plywood but considering its suspended I will have to say no to a heavier engine. Thanks for the help


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey tex.....the framework holding up the track, down to the ground almost looks like ironing board frames. The scissor things.

Heck, just add a few more braces to support it a little more? 

You got to add something new ecery year?
You have anything yet?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Just thinking about it now, do you have enough power feeds going to the track?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

big ed said:


> Hey tex.....the framework holding up the track, down to the ground almost looks like ironing board frames. The scissor things.


I believe they are stands for keyboards.


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

CTValleyRR said:


> I believe they are stands for keyboards.


Give that man a cigar


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

sjm9911 said:


> Just thinking about it now, do you have enough power feeds going to the track?


Hasn't been an issue yet but it could be if it was a heavier train good point.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

texmaster said:


> Give that man a cigar


Puff, puff! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

